# Mavic CXP-22 rims OK with tires wider than 28mm?



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

I am renovating a Bridgestone X0-4, which has 700c rims with a 135mm hub. I found some clearance wheels (Deore hubs with Mavic CXP-22 rims) that I thought would work with 700x35 tires, but when delivered, I noticed that the rims were only rated for 19-28 mm tires. When I checked the Mavic website, I found that all the Mavic road rims (including MA-3s and CXP-33s) were rated in the same 19-28 mm range. 

Since I know CX bikes can use MA-3 rims and CXP-33 rims, I wonder if anyone has had good experience with CXP-22s on a CX bike?


----------



## anaerobic Max (Oct 25, 2002)

no experience with CXP-22 rims, but since they have the same width and a similar (if not equal rim profile) that shouldnt be much of a problem. i know people riding Ksyriums on 29ers.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

no experience with the cxp22s, but i've run 700x38 'cross tires on open pro rims and cxp33 rims. if they're all rated the same on the mavic website, i'd figure they'd all work...


----------



## Dan Cas (Aug 3, 2002)

*I've used*

29'er mtb tires on a CXP 10,which is the same profile if I remember correctly.Its a semi aero road rim and no problem with 77x52's.

Dan Cas


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Sure hope it's O.K....*

...because I've been running 30s and 35s for about 5 years on mine. (I've got a set of 40C All Terrainasaurus tires on CXP 33s, and those are fine, too.)


----------



## wil (Aug 23, 2004)

*I have the same rims, and they work fine.*

I've got the same hub/rim combo (Deore/Mavic cxp22), on my Kona Jake, that you have, and I've run 23mm slicks, all the way up to 35mm knobbies, on the same rim. You shouldn't have any problems at all.


----------



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

Cool! Thanks to all!


----------

